# Smoking Whatever Floats My Way



## NewGrowerIneedhlp (Jul 18, 2012)

Im Just smoking whatever my dealer has. But Im going to be growing Diesel Ryder bud indoor very soon.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 18, 2012)

this is what I smoke 






but soon I will be smokeing this:

View attachment 2259384


----------



## marawana (Jul 24, 2012)

I voted for diesel because I love that stuff  I tend to smoke whatever my buddies can get me, luckily southern FL has some good stuff at reasonable prices


----------



## TheSpiderMite (Jul 24, 2012)

Im trying not buy smoke and wait till after harvest every god damn picture on here make my mouth water.


----------



## daggamonster (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSpiderMite said:


> Im trying not buy smoke and wait till after harvest every god damn picture on here make my mouth water.


hahaha, man do i know exactly where ur coming from there. some of those pics look a-maze-ing


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 10, 2012)

I would go with the Diesel all the way. A bowl or two and you'll be feeling nicee.


----------

